# Hello from WI



## dahowlers (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello all,

I was suggested this forum from a cat forum when I was asking about breeding feeder mice as part of my cats' diet if I switch them to raw. I'm here to learn about how to keep them, the set-ups in which the mice will be as happy and healthy as they can be, and where I could get healthy mice to start with.

I appreciate any help at all,
Caitlin


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome 
I feed my cat on mice. I recommend it highly!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  I'm sure you'll find the answers you're looking for (and more).


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ive never heard of feeding a cat mice, but I am sure your cat would love it! This really interesting to me, im fascinated now! haha!
Hopefully you can find what your looking for! I'm sure you will. Good Luck!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from WI! I know someone here on the forum breeds mice for their cats, and I have sold ASFs to someone who needed them for a raw diet for their allergic pets. So it's not to crazy.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10188&hilit=mouse+diet+for+cats


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome! I'm the one from the cat forums who recommended this forum to you


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry guys lol --> *disgusted face*

I'm fine if you guys choice to do that, but I would never think of it... ever. Anyways after my rude comment lol, I'll say something nice  hehe Welcome to the FMB!


----------



## dahowlers (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcomes! And thanks for showing me this site Abyss!  So far it's been a lot of help.

My sister's cat is allergic to wheat, sweet potatoes, and sea food. Those are just the allergies we know about, aside from his seasonal allergies :| And he's VERY picky about commercial foods. So finding him a food he will and CAN eat is priority. He starves himself and counter-surfs and dumpster dives horribly when he's on strike. Growing up with my oldest cat on my parents' farm, I know he misses the hunt and eating prey now that I moved and have to restrict him to completely indoors. I probably won't be able to breed on a scale to make it a complete raw diet for all three of the cats, IF I can breed enough to make it cost effective, instead of just buying frozen mice. But I would feel better knowing the health and living conditions of the parents and resulting kittens.

Thanks for the link WoodWitch! And do you only feed mice, or do you have another protein source as well?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Just the mice. Done it for years now and he's a very happy and healthy cat


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## dahowlers (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you firstmice 

WoodWitch, so you're cat is fed entirely on mice? No added commercial food at all? I know on your thread you said you "did away with the tins" but I just want to make sure in case I missed something. haha


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

No, you didn't miss anything, I don't feed him any commercial cat food, no tins 
Everyday, I go up to the shed and he follows me up excitedly. He gets all the mice that are surplus to my requirements as an exhibition breeder. They are culled quickly and humanely and then thrown straight to him.

The ONLY time he gets anything else in his diet (other than that which he catches himself that I don't know about) is if I go away for a few days, in which case he is fed cat crunchies till I get back.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 

Just as an update, I am the one at the bottom of the other post who was all worried about doors, and what not. Have since found it to be really simple. Mouse is pts, mouse is frozen, mouse is feed to the lucky cat, who gets the 'extra' substituted in for a portion of his meal. Cat, surprisingly, eats the mouse without too much fuss, and doesn't try to barrel through any doors to get his own. My door is solid though, not screen. They sniff bins that come down for cleaning, but quickly lose interest.

Not sure how that would work indoors, on a daily basis, with mice bred for them specifically, but the few attempts went very well here. I also don't know what would happen if I had fed them to my huntress. All the cats hunt the fridge anyhow, so the freezer section isn't a stretch for any of them.  The 'lucky' kitty is also allergic to many things (he throws up, gets flaky skin, or worse), so I suppose if I was able to do that more often for him, it would probably help a lot.

I am sure you will find a wealth of info here.


----------



## dahowlers (Sep 17, 2013)

He may or may not catch some other things of his own. All of the sources I've found while researching prey-model raw say two protein sources at a minimum, with three being the better minimum. But he might not. We'll have to see how it works out.


----------

